# Prime Day 2019



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like they are doing two days this year. They have the banner advertising July 15-16 on their website.

https://www.amazon.com/l/ref=PD19-LU_GW_Desk_Hero_LeadUp_EN?node=13887280011&pf_rd_p=9b69ab7d-3d49-45ce-8231-a277a8adf2a0&pf_rd_r=ZH2SY09DTEM31HQ9B374


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazon gives first glimpse of its deals

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/12/tech/amazon-prime-day-deals-trnd/index.html

No Kindles on the list yet, but several Fires and Echo devices are mentioned.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two gen 1 Echo Shows.  I like them.  Thinking seriously of a gen 2 Show for the living room.  Gen 1 is still good for the bedroom.

Anyone have a gen 2 Show?  Like it?  How does it compare to gen 1?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have one Gen 1 and one Gen 2 Show. The biggest difference is that the screen is significantly larger on the Gen 2 - 10" vs 7". To me they sound about the same.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a successful Prime Day.  I got an Echo Show 5 for $50 and an Amazon case for my Fire table for $10 off regular price.  I think I'm going to stop looking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I had a successful Prime Day. I got an Echo Show 5 for $50 and an Amazon case for my Fire table for $10 off regular price. I think I'm going to stop looking.


"Prime Day" is 2 days this year, you know.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Prime Day EPIC FAIL.*

Early this morning I ordered a Show gen 2. Delivery today. Amazon knows they're gonna be busy -- it's Prime Day. Don't make promises . . . . Most recent communication from Amazon:



> Now expected July 16 - July 17
> 
> We're sorry your package is late
> 
> ...


"Please come back Thursday if you still don't have it and we'll help you out" -- geeeeez. Amazon is not getting a pass on this one. I'm not going to cancel, but for this I want to pay less.

My annual Prime renewal date is July 14.

Does anyone have a general phone number for Amazon? I have numbers for specific departments, but general number I have no longer works.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Amazon workers' Prime Day strike (particularly the warehouse in Minnesota), could be affecting your shipment.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/15/amazon-workers-prime-day-strike-begins-in-minnesota.html


----------

